# Profile Pictures. Tell us why you choose it!



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2020)

I've recently started to notice that some members here hasn't changed their *Avatar* at all, and I think that's kind of boring.
That makes me wonder: Are you lazy? Or simply don't care?

I kind of like Skulls, so... I'm always using a Skull motif in anywhere I have the option to choose a profile picture.
From time to time I might change it for a cute gal, but that depends on my mood.

Feel free to share your thoughts!


----------



## Viri (Aug 1, 2020)

Because I'm always too lazy to add a profile picture to any account ever.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2020)

I choose mine because I am Lilith and my avatars are of me


----------



## x65943 (Aug 1, 2020)

I used to change mine but after I became a mod I thought it was better to keep one image - recognizability


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 1, 2020)

It's me.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Aug 1, 2020)

I actually like the familiarity of profile pics. After a while I just start associating people with their characters. Like if someone suddenly changed their profile pic to something completely different, it'd prob be jarring -- imagine heading over to your friends house (pre covid times ) and they turn around and their face is a dog. i'd be like whoa bro u ok?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> I actually like the familiarity of profile pics. After a while I just start associating people with their characters. Like if someone suddenly changed their profile pic to something completely different, it'd prob be jarring -- imagine heading over to your friends house (pre covid times ) and they turn around and their face is a dog. i'd be like whoa bro u ok?


Very unlikely darling.
But I understand.

I guess I'm the only one using skulls, so I'm constantly changing mine for different ones.
But Red Skull suits me better as I'm always wearing a hoodie  and I can't laugh either x2


----------



## Chary (Aug 1, 2020)

I just like the characters.

When I played Persona 4 and was promoted to Reporter, I decided to pick a new avatar and stick with it, which happened to be my current one. I did like my Kokichi one, and it was a cute avatar, but this will always be the one I stick with.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

My very first Username/Avatar Picture (in 3-4 Forums in 2000+) was 

*@Johnrico*



Since I am a "Fan" of Resident Evil Games I use the PSX Cover from Resident Evil 2 and my Name.
Modified with the Picture (c) 2020 from @x65943 

Thank you.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> My very first Username/Avatar Picture (in 3-4 Forums in 2000+) was
> 
> *@Johnrico*
> View attachment 219800
> ...


Johnrico... is that your true name? 
Or is actually Alexander... because If your real name is John Rico, I'm going to start calling you _Juan Ricardo_.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Johnrico... is that your true name?
> Or is actually Alexander... because If your real name is John Rico, I'm going to start calling you _Juan Ricardo_.



John Rico from Austria...very special and interesting.
Juan Ricardo is a cool Name,but sorry,no that is not my Name.


----------



## CactusMan (Aug 1, 2020)

I enjoyed Earthbound and like cactusus, so I put the battle background of Earthbound and SuperMario cactus toghether.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> John Rico from Austria...very special and interesting.
> Juan Ricardo is a cool Name,but sorry,no that is not my Name.View attachment 219803


Neither is Alexander?


----------



## nxwing (Aug 1, 2020)

After nearly 10 years since its announcement, the Tsukihime Remake finally had some CG released to the public and it's this:
 
It's not much but I am overjoyed to the point that I'll crop out Arcueid's barely recognizable face.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 2, 2020)

Enough said.


----------



## WiiExpertise (Aug 2, 2020)

I choose mine after a TV character I wish I could be.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

I chose mine because it has the trans flag and it has the Ultimate Swordswoman. No other reason needed


----------



## CMDreamer (Aug 2, 2020)

My profile is a graphical representation of me, so you can imagine how do I look. Yes, I wear glasses, I'm half blind.

I've seen someone using a Hylian Shield as her/his avatar, I designed it (I still got the originals), but never received credit for them, thats bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I've recently started to notice that some members here hasn't changed their PP at all, and I think that's kind of boring.
> That makes me wonder: Are you lazy? Or simply don't care?
> 
> I kind of like Skulls, so... I'm always using a Skull motif in anywhere I have the option to choose a profile picture.
> ...


Cause its me and I made it myself xD



AmandaRose said:


> I chose mine because it has the trans flag and it has the Ultimate Swordswoman. No other reason needed


_P E K O P E K O Y A M A_


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 2, 2020)

Simple, armadillo username, armadillo as profile picture.


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Aug 2, 2020)

i dunno i just stole this avatar from someone on tweeter and now its here


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Aug 2, 2020)

doom 2 is actually the best game


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 4, 2020)

I am male so i use male characters i change it from time to time but i always come back to neku because it's more or else a good representation of me (And i love the game)


----------



## Zucker (Aug 4, 2020)

That's a picture of me, when I was inside facebergs, I mean facebooks matrix!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 5, 2020)

Because I drive a van that you should hop in


----------



## TheCasualties (Aug 15, 2020)

I picked Revy from Black Lagoon, because she's a total badass. This picture is from the intro. I've always liked it, especially the painted on "YOU" and her tongue sticking out. Shows a 'silly' side that you don't really see in the show.

As for my name, it started as a tribute to a kinda crappy band (maybe 15 years ago lol). But it has since taken on another meaning to me. The Casualties of capitalism.

@GhostLatte I kinda miss your creepy van pic! hahah


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Aug 15, 2020)

I got mine from here:


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mine's pretty much a cartoony self-caricature drawn by yours truly, lol


----------



## Peninsula (Aug 15, 2020)

It's from the title screen of Sutte Hakkun, a puzzle platformer for the SNES that I think more people should know about. It looks simple and cutesy, but the later levels are crazy difficult and I find it fun.


----------



## pleasehelpme2 (Aug 15, 2020)

Made it in piskel and with a transparent background you got the perfect mix of creativity and bugs


----------



## nWo (Aug 15, 2020)

Because it`s me!!!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 15, 2020)

Mine was drawn by @CeeDee after I made a request thread. @CPG added the mask soon after.  thank you both!


----------



## Jayro (Aug 15, 2020)

As the sole developer of MediCat USB, it helps me stand out as such. That's about it really.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 15, 2020)

pink floyd, the reason for my other name of pinky.  need I say more?    I've gotten some "welcome to the machine" comments before, must've watched person of interest.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2020)

Mariah is my waifu, thats about it edit: forgot to add that it serves the double purpose of saying i like jojo without spamming it everywere


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 15, 2020)

blame smt dds 2 lol


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 2, 2020)

Just switched to *✩Space Dandy✩*

Not sure how I feel about it yet, kind of miss Revy already. Will probably change it to another Space Dandy picture as I rewatch the show yet again.

IMO it's the most underrated show of all time. It has the same Director from Cowboy Bebop, same lead writer, equally great soundtracks, etc.  Still dreaming of a 3rd season.

So why not represent the best cartoon/anime of all time?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 2, 2020)

Well, if it wasn't obvious enough, mine is a gopro shot of me racing my car. And I think that's cool. I think my car is cool. I enjoy my car a lot. And I think that this profile pic shows that I do, on occasion, do things.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 2, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> Well, if it wasn't obvious enough, mine is a gopro shot of me racing my car. And I think that's cool. I think my car is cool. I enjoy my car a lot. And I think that this profile pic shows that I do, on occasion, do things.


Didn't realize that was actually you! Awesome. Always wanted to do some racing but didn't have the money or the car to do it. Did some friendly off-road stuff with friends though (usually dirtbikes, once with my car and got it stuck on a log lol, got it unstuck by ourselves!) 

Manual transmission for life!


----------



## Seliph (Sep 2, 2020)

It makes me feel cool


----------



## zeroultima6 (Sep 2, 2020)

This profile pic. is one of the favorite characters in the tales of series if you guess who, as for why: building character is my thing


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 2, 2020)

I painted this Evil Pikachu with my daughter on Pokemon Art Academy. It told us to make it cute but we were like you don't tell me what to do, we are artists, we do things our way, so we made it evil. I liked the result so much I adopted Evil Pikachu as one of my online handles, from Twitter to Youtube and beyond. So if you ever see one running around Final Fantasy 14's Zodiark server actually dressed as a Pikachu, that would in all likelihood be me. It's a part of my life now. Hence why I never change it.


----------



## kite21 (Sep 2, 2020)

I like giraffes o3o.


----------



## Wavy (Sep 2, 2020)

cuz doom iz coolz
Well, for more my old PFP
I updated it to a yellowed monitor with an eye and a purple beanie. I jist made it in a few minutes so thats why it looks rough.


----------



## James_ (Sep 2, 2020)

Well

uh

take a guess


----------



## Ricken (Sep 2, 2020)

Forever ago I was looking for Neku Sakuraba pfps and I found this one image of a few reshades of Neku and among them was one that was the color scheme on my current pfp, so I cropped it out and used it for forever until a friend of mine got fed up with the low-res image and asked if there was anything he could do so I sent him a source image and he recolored/cropped, here I am now

The World Ends With You is a great game and nothing has hit me even remotely similar to it.  It's not my favorite game ever (that's Tales of Berseria) but I think Neku is really cool and the game is an experience good enough to try to lure people into playing it with the related pfp


----------



## DBlaze (Sep 2, 2020)

to display my dominance in mspaint skills


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 2, 2020)

My nickname is a bike I owned, the bike's got stolen btw and it's better for my health to not buy a new one...
But my pic is more old school because i'm old...


----------



## Mythical (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm not lazy, I just want to be easily identifiable usually

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> As the sole developer of MediCat USB, it helps me stand out as such. That's about it really.


I remember you as that either way tbh and I don't even use the application lol


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 2, 2020)

I heard this song like 4 years ago. I loved it so much, I slapped the character from the PV to some profiles including Discord, Microsoft account(and I didn't change it yet, and I probably won't for the rest of my life).

After 4 Years, I joined GBAtemp and had nothing to use as a profile picture other than this one, so I used it.

I guess I'll never change this one too.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2020)

Some of us staffers are superheroes for various reasons.


----------



## tempBOT (Sep 2, 2020)

My gf.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2020)

I am just humble asexual and agender snek named Sarah Redfield


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 2, 2020)

A water type is super effective


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 2, 2020)

tempBOT said:


> My gf.



Big if true


----------



## Teslas Fate (Sep 13, 2020)

I wield the fate of Tesla and because of COVID I learned to smoke blunts with a mask on.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 13, 2020)

Xenoblade Chronicles 2 is my favourite Switch game (pair of games). Needs more recognition for everything it does right, especially compared to the original XC game.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2020)

Despite everything, it's still me.


----------



## dicamarques (Sep 13, 2020)

I Dont really care about my profile pics, as I don't even care about my face and such. But when I want to keep my anonymity I use something I like.
Here I used to have a Batman symbol, then I used to have a Link (from zelda) image because of @VinsCool and hes invasion. (Good times  )
Now I have bojack, just simply because of all that is happening with my life it's the most relatable


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 13, 2020)

dicamarques said:


> Now I have bojack, just simply because of all that is happening with my life it's the most relatable


...So you're constantly horsing around, these days? Or because you've got a hoarse throat?


----------



## tigersaman (Sep 13, 2020)

Because i love umaru chan.


----------



## Ozito (Sep 13, 2020)

In my mind game freak is known for only one thing and that's pokemon although they've done other games such as Drill Dozer which I wanted to show some love for, years ago.
Now it's fused with my account.


----------



## dicamarques (Sep 13, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> ...So you're constantly horsing around, these days? Or because you've got a hoarse throat?


Ahaha, sometimes, and this is also a crossover episode sometimes


----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 13, 2020)

the best day of my life in a picture


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2020)

dicamarques said:


> I used to have a Link (from zelda) image because of @VinsCool and hes invasion. (Good times  )


Fun fact about it.

I actually got fed up of Toon Link as an avatar because of the overused "slap your face onto it" meme.

I eventually came up with my own character, and thankfully no one attempted to pull a funny trend out of it ever since.

Toon Link remains one of my all time favourite characters but I simply cannot be associated with him anymore.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 13, 2020)

I used to change it, but like many other users I associate pictures to persons.
I have a visual memory, and I kind of remember you based on your avatar, not your name.
if you change your avatar, you are a new user to me, it's confusing.

I like keeping mine to be quickly recognizable (even by myself!) when I parse the thread and look for someone's post.

To me, the avatar's is someone's identity.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 13, 2020)

Cyan said:


> I used to change it, but like many other users I associate pictures to persons.
> I have a visual memory, and I kind of remember you based on your avatar, not your name.
> if you change your avatar, you are a new user to me, it's confusing.
> 
> ...


Exactly - @Lilith Valentine.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Sep 13, 2020)

Because it's mii


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 14, 2020)

Because I find 2B, when not having to wear a blindfold, to look kind of like my ideal woman visually: kawaii, with a hint of maturity, and short hair that I can get behind!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2020)

Because it’s a mood


----------



## janobi (Oct 8, 2020)

Because it’s an amazing film that shall be forever a timeless classic


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Oct 9, 2020)

Mine is because it's my YouTube channel pfp. Why I made it I can't really explain


----------



## player594 (Oct 9, 2020)

Beacuse I'm from Kentucky and I'm A UK football fan.


----------



## Axido (Oct 9, 2020)

I'd normally use a selfmade logo on other websites. But on here I thought I might use meme pictures with sexual innuendos that an ex girlfriend and I made years ago. Some people might have seen my last profile picture containing an unnecessarily censored picture of Luke from the Professor Layton series, which lasted a good 5 or 6 years.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 9, 2020)

When I go looking for a new avatar I pick the cutest Pokemon art I can find. I haven't changed it in a long time now, because other people really like this one and I still like it too. Haven't gotten bored of it.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 10, 2020)

Kitties! Who doesn’t love them?

To be honest, I grew rather tired of the traditional me in a green hat. So I might be showing off my favorite model kitties for awhile. Like this one! Hehe


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 17, 2020)

I think Mister Chief’s a pretty cool guy. Eh kills aliens and doesn’t afraid of anything.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 17, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> I think Mister Chief’s a pretty cool guy. Eh kills aliens and doesn’t afraid of anything.


That's Master Chief?


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 17, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> That's Master Chief?


No it’s Mister Chief. I didn’t typo


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 17, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> No it’s Mister Chief. I didn’t typo


Holy shit read it all wrong 

Just noticed this:

Master Chef ≠ Mister Chief ≠ Master Chief


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 17, 2020)

Intrigued by outer space and I drive the van feel free to hop in ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Oct 17, 2020)

Dimensions are cool.


----------



## Kordru (Oct 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I've recently started to notice that some members here hasn't changed their PP at all, and I think that's kind of boring.
> That makes me wonder: Are you lazy? Or simply don't care?
> 
> I kind of like Skulls, so... I'm always using a Skull motif in anywhere I have the option to choose a profile picture.
> ...


i am brart snipsnon


----------



## Milenko (Oct 25, 2020)

Mine was my first experience of fear as a child


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 25, 2020)

Updated mine for my birthday. 

Yolo.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 25, 2020)

mines part of a scan of depopulated snes motherboard, it had been left in a shed, was all corroded and rusty, so I figured it might be fun to strip it all down, take all the parts off and use it as a work surface when i'm soldering stuff, I scanned it as a reference if im ever needing to follow a trace on a damaged snes board and thought it would look pretty cool changed from green to red

also at the time I was doing 3ds hard mods so figured it might reflect the hardware mods a little better to people than the random QR code I had been using

plus as has been mentioned by a few people already I recognise people by their profile images, so I tend not to try change mine often at all, so im gonna stick with it, I like red and black, and I like hardware and I like the snes


----------



## Mythical (Oct 25, 2020)

My picture keeps switching but it's either a bowl of pasta fagioli which is one of my favorite meals, or it's weed and a rainbow potleaf which is because..... I like pot and the rainbow to show lgbtq pride 
The background is arizona tea logo which I like a lot also


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 25, 2020)

I found mine long time ago on google, and i'm to old and lazy to change it


----------



## Osaxely (Oct 25, 2020)

I love Black Butler


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2020)

The way a lot of people act these days makes you question if we aren't just all part of one huge clown show.


(The character itself is from Yosumin, a cute puzzle game)


----------



## Osaxely (Oct 25, 2020)

Oh it's real ! Some peoples are very weird these last days...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2020)

I am basically Double Trouble


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2020)

Butting in sorry OP.
My PFP is of Don-Chan from the Taiko No Taijisun anime(which is in claymation! Fun fact!) I like changing them all the time along with online persona names also. Sometimes its not a Option with or without giving up money so i change PFP often instead.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2020)

I’m talking about my regular one here, btw 

@CPG made it for me and it looked nice


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 31, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> ...Are you lazy?



That's definitely part of the reason...

I chose this one because back in the day, Talim was my favorite character to play in SCII. This picture was fun, yet completely ridiculous, so I liked it. But everyone who knows me on here became so used to seeing it and I guess liking it (based on some comments) that I figured I'd just leave it for now. It's been quite a few years, for sure, but eh...

Looking at it now, it's definitely really blurry, so perhaps I'll update it at some point.


----------



## WheelOfFornication (Oct 31, 2020)

Well um... i guess to fit better my username lol.


----------



## GCS (Oct 31, 2020)

I like SAO because this was the first anime that I have ever watched and SAO is the anime that made me interested in the world of animes.


----------



## hyprskllz (Oct 31, 2020)

I love DJMax series since the PSP era. Played almost every entry, and still playing the newest one.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Oct 31, 2020)

Apart from a couple times, mine is almost always Vegeta. 
1.He is one of my favorite characters ever
2.Made sense as I picked my name to MajinCubyan. The Cubyan is a play on Saiyan and Cuban, so I went with my favorite Saiyan.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 31, 2020)

My profile picture is of a Scottish hero who defied the Crown, started a revolution and was killed by a traitor. It reminds me that freedom isn't free and there's terrible people (liberals) in this world that want to take it away from us.


----------



## Ericzander (Nov 2, 2020)

Luffy's a badass and One Piece is the greatest story ever told. 

That said, for years I used a custom avatar that a friend made me in 2015. I still use it on some other platforms. I used to feel obligated to keep it the same but then I figured it doesn't matter and I have no problem changing it anymore.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2020)

To represent Succubus United Community College! art by my wife, @FatalAryia


----------



## GABO1423 (Nov 2, 2020)

I love Metal Gear and I could not think of something better.


----------



## JeffRuLz (Nov 2, 2020)

I want people to interpret my posts in a light-hearted non-serious tone.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Soraiko (Nov 3, 2020)

i am a big Hyperdimension Neptunia fan and Purple Heart (girl in my pfp) is my Favorite Character


----------



## Broduskii (Nov 3, 2020)

I combined some fan art of Mista and a panel from the manga. Golden wind means a lot to me, I read it during a rough period in my life and it reminded me to keep on going.


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 4, 2020)

it's my favourite sticker in facebook messenger


----------



## Stwert (Nov 9, 2020)

Any stoner or old person probably knows why I chose mine 

..... I fall into both categories.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2020)

Stwert said:


> Any stoner or old person probably knows why I chose mine
> 
> ..... I fall into both categories.


Yeah, you support the movement.
Also, the triangle is a common symbol for male genitalia, so your _avatar _means:

Im a white male but I support LGBT movement.


----------



## Stwert (Nov 9, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Yeah, you support the movement.
> Also, the triangle is a common symbol for male genitalia, so your _avatar _means:
> 
> Im a white male but I support LGBT movement.



It's actually the cover for a Pink Floyd album - Dark Side of the Moon. But your not wrong in your description, though I am technically pale blue


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2020)

Stwert said:


> It's actually the cover for a Pink Floyd album - Dark Side of the Moon. But your not wrong in your description, though I am technically pale blue


...  oh, right! Pink  Floyd!
I remember now.


----------



## Stwert (Nov 9, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> ...  oh, right! Pink  Floyd!
> I remember now.



Lol, you were right though, after all I have in-laws who would lynch me if I didn’t support the LGBT plight. Not that I wouldn’t anyway, I don’t think anyone should be persecuted because of sex, age, colour of skin, sexual orientation or any other reason the idiot bigots want to come up with.

And I forget shit all the time, that’s what getting old, hardly sleeping and a lack of caffeine does  Not to mention the amount of times I suffer from foot in mouth disease.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2020)

Stwert said:


> Lol, you were right though, after all I have in-laws who would lynch me if I didn’t support the LGBT plight. Not that I wouldn’t anyway, I don’t think anyone should be persecuted because of sex, age, colour of skin, sexual orientation or any other reason the idiot bigots want to come up with.


Live and let others live.

Excuse me, I make bad jokes all the time.


----------



## Stwert (Nov 9, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Live and let others live.
> 
> Excuse me, I make bad jokes all the time.



Really? You’re not actually me with a different account are you? I’ve not slept for so long I’m not sure I’d know


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2020)

Stwert said:


> Really? You’re not actually me with a different account are you? I’ve not slept for so long I’m not sure I’d know


I just woke up in the middle of the morning... so no, considering you haven't slept.


----------



## Stwert (Nov 9, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I just woke up in the middle of the morning... so no, considering you haven't slept.



Well that’s a relief, I’ll let my other personalities know I’m not the only one who makes bad jokes.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2020)

Stwert said:


> Well that’s a relief, I’ll let my other personalities know I’m not the only one who makes bad jokes.


Oh no... _that's me_ all the time (･o･


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 14, 2020)

blame me discovering doraemon lol


----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 14, 2020)

It's mister chief, but festive!


----------



## LDAsh (Dec 14, 2020)

I was doing a Google image search for Tom Cruise to see if he really does have a tooth in the middle of his face. (he does)
Right next to one of his pics was a lady named Teri Cruise, so I quickly pasted the two pics together and bam, this monstrosity was born.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2020)

Scott putted me a hat


----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 14, 2020)

I just wanted to put my actual face as my pfp, nothing more.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 14, 2020)

It helps me stand out as the MediCat USB dev, in case people need my help. I just added the Christmas hat to it for the holidays.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 14, 2020)

It's actually me as a child. I am Sloth Fratelli.


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 14, 2020)

I like the design/characteristics of it, and it's from my favorite game


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 14, 2020)

It’s me but Christmas!
Also it was drawn by my wife, @FatalAryia


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm not sure if I've replied here before, or if it was before my new pfp, but I chose this because my avatar in NeosVR (and VRChat in the rare cases I use it) is Ant-Man.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> It's actually me as a child. I am Sloth Fratelli.


 - Love that Character.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 17, 2020)

I used to collect and repair old arcade/pinball machines a while back and Q-bert was always my "holy grail" cab. I never did manage to get one.


----------



## DrPerkeleeee (Dec 17, 2020)

Because it's a cool enemy in the Resident Evil Remake game!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> - Love that Character.


Sloth love Chunk Alexander


----------



## djpannda (Dec 18, 2020)

Cuz I’m Pannda.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)

Cause I'm bi


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2021)

Cause I want to be a cute girl-


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 18, 2021)

Because Majima is da' best, and the gun in the pic goes with my username!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2021)

I wrote a blog about mine, but TL; DR, this is the femboy/tomboy Lilith that I wanted to express my more masc aspects of my gender. Art by joji_von_hell on Tiktok


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2021)

Because Akagi Shigeru is the sort of man i hope one day i can become


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 18, 2021)

becuase of pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of time

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

sky dammit


----------



## RobXcore (Mar 18, 2021)

I might be the only one here who has a picture of himself. lmao


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 18, 2021)

Because this is kind of what me and my living is really like...bachelor life. And I love South Park.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2021)

RobXcore said:


> I might be the only one here who has a picture of himself. lmao


Fool of you of thinking I have enough confidence to even look at myself in the mirror


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2021)

....because of 7th May 2021....


----------



## azumarilllgb (Mar 18, 2021)

i don't have a lot of images saved on my laptop, and i just scrolled through my pictures folder (about 5 minutes ago!) and found this lisa simpson one that just really sticks.


----------



## Immortallix (Mar 18, 2021)

I love my wife


----------



## RobXcore (Mar 18, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Fool of you of thinking I have enough confidence to even look at myself in the mirror



Confidence is everything!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Cause I want to be a cute girl-


same


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 18, 2021)

Because Kirby is the shit. c:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 18, 2021)

@x65943 revised pfp, because they cool dude.


----------



## Seliph (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm gay

but also because it looks like me 

Mostly gay tho


----------



## 8-Bit-Giraffe (Mar 18, 2021)

this is what i always use for every website, I made it myself, terribly.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2021)

Suikoden Tierkreis is my favourite NDS Game and, judging from what little playtime I've had on the PlayStation releases, will probably be the best Suikoden Title for me.

It's also the major reason I created an account here, so as to learn how to play NDS Titles on my New 3DS XL.
Because of that, I haven't felt the need to change it.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> It's me.


It's still me but in a different style.


----------



## Worldblender (Mar 19, 2021)

I was trying to find a thread like this back in January of this year, but I couldn't, so I made my post on my blog:

 https://gbatemp.net/entry/i-just-changed-my-profile-picture-avatar-and-an-analysis-of-it.18267/

Because I posted it somewhere obscure, I bet that very few people have ever read it (and gave out likes), so I'm giving more people another chance to read it. The post itself might be quite long, though!


----------



## Louse (Mar 19, 2021)

the behelit (egg) pic was just to get some newbie stink off me, first thing in me picture folder
wanted the mouthsounds cover but couldnt find it so went with Zesty's 50k thumbnail cuz demoneil tf2
looked through the mouthsounds site's source and found http://www.neilcic.com/mouthsounds/bg.jpg

its quality funny man with funny mouth and glass

EDIT: neils site is http (no s). sorry


----------



## pinbi7 (Mar 19, 2021)

if you spin Pinbi7 upside down it spells Liquid!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

pinbi7 said:


> if you spin Pinbi7 upside down it spells Liquid!


Funnny,I have posted this a Moment ago:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/absolut...not-from-yourself-please.584643/#post-9406664


----------



## fuzzy3000 (Mar 19, 2021)

I used to love VGcats back in the day...and yeah, im old


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 10, 2021)

my pfp is my logo, it's my username with less steps


----------



## IC_ (Apr 10, 2021)

Because I'm a furry


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2021)

I really wanted an avatar that better expressed that I am gender fluid and commissioned art for that to happen.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 10, 2021)

Cuz this is my favorite anime and the picture is mostly black. How I like it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 10, 2021)

I like our Austrians Mountains and Places like this.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Apr 10, 2021)

I know a person that changes their hair color every week.

So. N.O.P.E
(I admit being guilty of changing my Whatsapp every so often, but since I nolonger use it...)


But aside that:
It's good for (one of) the temps gbafreak.
(I have a picture of a cat I would put up, but that would reveal my secret identity as cat over lord...)


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 11, 2021)

Back in the day I asked some random person to mame me a gamer pfp, I haven't changed it ever since joining this forums


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 11, 2021)

I doodled mine a long while ago, with it sort of becoming my logo for my music as well. The X and O represent input and output, ebbs and flows, the green represents myself- as the emerald is my birthstone, and the O was colored to represent my partners during the time I dated them. It started out as blue, to represent my (at the time) girlfriend's favorite color, then yellow, to represent my (at the time) boyfriend's color. Now, it's magenta, because it's a color I associate with isolation, and detachment. 

The whole cat thing's just 'cause I'm a dumbass furry.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 11, 2021)

I just pick whatever is the cutest and this happens to be my favorite one so I haven't changed it in a while.


----------



## tomberyx (Apr 11, 2021)

What should i say,just epic movies!


----------



## James_ (Apr 11, 2021)

we all keep coming back here for no reason

also has anyone guessed yet


----------



## ValentinDerkovsky (Apr 23, 2021)

I chose my avatar because I love Gothic and everything related to it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 17, 2021)

Seliph said:


> I'm gay
> 
> but also because it looks like me
> 
> Mostly gay tho


mood


----------



## Lacius (May 17, 2021)

People need to wear their goddamn masks.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 18, 2021)

I can't explain because it transcends words


----------



## sloppycrap (May 18, 2021)

On the internet, no one knows you're a trash panda.  Wait, shit...


----------



## ploggy (May 18, 2021)

I like Retro Consoles and Emulation 

..and nothing says Retro quite like Pacman


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2021)

I think this is the same one I had when I made a reply in this thread a long time ago, so, it's still me


----------



## E1ite007 (May 18, 2021)

I was between Mario's Head from Mario Teaches Typing 2, or a distorted Mario's Head from Super Mario 64.
I didn't want to install Mario Teaches Typing 2 in any form, so... yeah.


----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2021)

Malo is great.


----------



## inetkun (May 18, 2021)

I love the 3DS and inetkun is kinda the system mascot (in my opinion), So I choose to represent him and (hopefully) his helpful and friendly nature.


----------



## IS1982 (May 27, 2021)

My old CBM pfp was because how much I loved the Commodore line of computers. The C64 in particular used to define who I was online. Eventually I decided to use my real face. Some of it was due to random people thinking I was 39 years old, (I thought my face would prevent that assumption) and part of it was because I was a part of a few C64 groups and felt weird using the logo near all those CBM fans.


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (May 28, 2021)

I just love Najimi


----------



## InsaneNutter (May 28, 2021)

Because Reggae Shark is the most awesome shark on YouTube:



Watch out Baby Shark, one day Reggae Shark will have more views!


----------



## nasune (May 28, 2021)

Originally this was from an anime I really loved at the time (yes, surprisingly the skull thing was not an attempt to be edgy/ a tough guy/ etc. XD ), and now I'm kind of stuck with it. (long story short, I dislike it when people change their avatars so that I don't recognize them at a glance, and, despite the fact that I'm far from a prolific poster, refuse to be a hypocrite)


----------



## froatsnook (May 28, 2021)

It's a frog.


----------



## Error-1-2435-8325 (Jul 14, 2021)

WEEGEE


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 14, 2021)

Cats, not one, but 1.5.
And my beloved GBA
(Sometimes I replace the GBA with my other fav thing: music.)


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 14, 2021)

Error-1-2435-8325 said:


> WEEGEE


WEEEEGEEEEEE


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2021)

Mine was made for Pride Month but I ended up getting it a little late due to reasons. The image represents a part of my identity that I've explored the most and slowly started better understanding, that is my gender identity and expression. The image was by my friend, Vallamon Lopez


----------



## SaberLilly (Jul 18, 2021)

I don't know, i made my profile and looked through some avatar sized pictures i had saved and was like "yeah that'll do"


----------



## Jayro (Jul 18, 2021)

Mostly showing that I'm more than a one-trick pony. I mod Gameboys, and make MediCat USB. This was just a fun little Photoshop challenge for me. I love challenging my Photoshop skills daily, as I'm usually learning how do do something differently, and stepping out of my comfort zone by using new tools. The page curl's shadows by the Gameboy aren't very good, so I know that could be done much better. But it was just experimental progress. Nothing all-that significant or meaningful.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Mine was made for Pride Month but I ended up getting it a little late due to reasons. The image represents a part of my identity that I've explored the most and slowly started better understanding, that is my gender identity and expression. The image was by my friend, Vallamon Lopez
> View attachment 270214


your profile pictures often change yet always retain your charm


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 18, 2021)

until i learn how to properly use blender and/or a free cam hack comes out for ultra sun and moon, this is as close as i'm going to get to my character model.

its also one of the 3ds games i liked. the original sun and moon was better though.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> your profile pictures often change yet always retain your charm


I think this one really wins in the charm category because it’s made from the best elements of these pics
 
 
These were all the direct inspirations for that commission


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2021)

I "made" my profile picture with Picrew, I just wanted to have a cute profile picture.

Credits:
Twitter: AmphyPop
Instagram: AmphyPop
Ko-fi: AmphyPop


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2021)

MiniBytes said:


> I "made" my profile picture with Picrew, I just wanted to have a cute profile picture.
> 
> Credits:
> Twitter: AmphyPop
> ...


I love Picrew


----------



## Zach9o9 (Jul 24, 2021)

I am literal Homestuck trash.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 24, 2021)

I just like robots and at the time I had NXT on the mind so I just took this image of one of the main builds from the official documentation included with the NXT programming software- the qr code lookin ass static in the back is bc it's a .gif


----------



## Dust2dust (Jul 24, 2021)

Mine is the output of an old type-in program published by MAD magazine in the 80's.  Back then, I spent hours typing it on my Atari 8-bit machine, and all I got was this stupid picture of Alfred E. Neuman.  I was actually happy the program worked. Lots of people were not so lucky with it.  You can even try it out for yourself... Instructions on this page (you don't have to type it in)

http://atariprojects.org/2018/09/11/mad-magazine-basic-program-10-15-mins/


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 26, 2021)

I just love donuts. If you focus real hard on it, you can see the beautiful, delicious detail on it.
(View my profile if you see something other than a donut)


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 26, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I just love donuts. If you focus real hard on it, you can see the beautiful, delicious detail on it.
> (View my profile if you see something other than a donut)


among us........


----------



## MamaLuigiS (Jul 28, 2021)

It's fat Luigi. No need to explain


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 28, 2021)

MamaLuigiS said:


> It's fat Luigi. No need to explain


best attack in bowsers inside story


----------



## WG481 (Jul 28, 2021)

1. Waluigi pfp because he is the ultimate god among us.
2. Phantom Thieves/Persona pfp because I am a nerd.
3. Random pfp because I am lazy.

I will cycle between those ones.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 28, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> best attack in bowsers inside story


Honestly, that game was like if you took people from "that" side of deviantart and asked them to make an E rated mario game.


----------



## Yokimari (Jul 30, 2021)

It used to be a round ninja thing for years, but now it's a chocolate chip wookie cookie.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 30, 2021)

Decepticon for it's mean looking demeanor.
Or Romulin, to go after a certain Trekkie [guess who lol]


----------



## Greymane (Jul 30, 2021)

cause i like pony & crazy


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 30, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Decepticon for it's mean looking demeanor.
> Or Romulin, to go after a certain Trekkie [guess who lol]


Darth Vader or Luke Skywalker?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Darth Vader or Luke Skywalker?


what about your pfp ? is that your gf


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 30, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> what about your pfp ? is that your gf


I haven't had one in over 10 years now.
She's a pornstar.
All the girls I use as Avatars are pornstars... *ALL OF THEM.*


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I haven't had one in over 10 years now.
> She's a pornstar.
> All the girls I use as Avatars are pornstars... *ALL OF THEM.*


wow 0///0


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Darth Vader or Luke Skywalker?




XAIXER and if he sees this [fires my disrupter at you]


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I love Picrew
> View attachment 270897


This^ but I liked this one more than the one I posted here


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 30, 2021)

osasis


----------



## DKB (Jul 30, 2021)

cool


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 30, 2021)

wonder
wall


----------



## DoctorDizzyspin (Jul 30, 2021)

I just like Goro Majima a whole bunch.


----------



## boot3 (Aug 3, 2021)

Kirby is pissed.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 3, 2021)

boot3 said:


> Kirby is pissed.


I mean, wouldn't you be?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2021)

I changed my profile picture, I really wanted to have something as my profile picture that looks pretty much like me this time. 

I made my profile picture with Picrew. 

Artist Credits:
Twitter: lawful_awful


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 5, 2021)

I was watching an 80s anime, took a screenshot of a frame that I thought looked cool then loaded it up in Photoshop.  Made a few minor edits then made it my new profile pic.


----------



## qqq1 (Aug 5, 2021)

I stole it from a CoF fan art page 20 years ago because I liked it. It has kind of become my personal logo. I have it tattooed on my arm.


----------



## Mimiak (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm a 90s kid so I grew up on Cartoon Cartoons and Bubbles was my spirit animal. This picture reflects my mood 90% of the time lol


----------



## ashton_the_cabbit (Sep 30, 2021)

i love my fursona and she represents me... but i have thought of changing it but idk what to change it to


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 30, 2021)

watching digimon 2020


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2021)

Because I am Miko Bootstraps, The Catboy


----------



## Wavy (Sep 30, 2021)

Because Touhou is pretty cool.


----------



## Kazmar (Sep 30, 2021)

Baten Kaitos Origins is a damn good game.


----------



## DudderButter (Sep 30, 2021)

Because Shinji from NGE is my adopted son.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 30, 2021)

Mizore is adorable, and I love her outfit.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 30, 2021)

Elementary school yearbook photo


----------



## MasterJ360 (Sep 30, 2021)

Just a sucker for Xenoblade 2. Its probably the most hours I spent in a jrpg within the last 3 years.


----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Sep 30, 2021)

Because leafy is my favourite character from Battle for dream island.


----------



## fst312 (Sep 30, 2021)

I don’t really care for profile pictures, so I never put one, I’m on a nice record without a profile picture here.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 30, 2021)

Same goes for @AAA3A, he never puts a profile pic of any kind on any of his accounts. Not even cartoon pictures or anything.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 30, 2021)

- Double post -


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## AAA3A (Oct 1, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Same goes for @AAA3A, he never puts a profile pic of any kind on any of his accounts. Not even cartoon pictures or anything.


Yes, that's how it is. I really like the default profile pictures. You'll notice though that I put on gbatemp the profile picture of Discord because my translator translated the A of the default profile picture of gbatemp into "one". I don't like any other one. You don't know it, but in more personal accounts, not related to Medicat USB or other, I put profile pictures.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 5, 2021)

I call mine Lawn Meower, because I like puns. And it expresses my daily overwhelm as a cat.
(copy in case I'll use another profile picture in the future)


----------



## Jayro (Oct 5, 2021)

CosmoCortney said:


> I call mine Lawn Meower, because I like puns. And it expresses my daily overwhelm as a cat.
> (copy in case I'll use another profile picture in the future)


My cat's name is Leo (Short for Leonardo DeCatPurrio). I also live for puns.


----------



## jos010 (Oct 5, 2021)

i stole my profile picture, i was ashamed but not anymore


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 5, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Mizore is adorable, and I love her outfit.
> 
> View attachment 277709


I am surprised anyone even remembers Rosario+Vampire anymore. Even I briefly remember it because my girlfriend at the time was a fan of the anime/manga. Takes me back to simpler times lol.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 23, 2021)

I made this one myself (I traced over a screen cap from the actual show, then adding dithering and such)


----------



## Chary (Oct 23, 2021)

Someone told me to change to a Pokemon avatar for a month. I kind of really liked the Charmander so I added my old avatar's hat to it, and bam, new upgrade.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> Someone told me to change to a Pokemon avatar for a month. I kind of really liked the Charmander so I added my old avatar's hat to it, and bam, new upgrade.


Think it might have been @JuanMena .


----------



## WG481 (Oct 23, 2021)

Waluigi is, in fact, number one.


----------



## titan_tim (Oct 23, 2021)

HIs noodly appendages touch all and is all.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 23, 2021)

@godreborn


----------



## SG854 (Oct 23, 2021)

You are all weak


----------



## Error-1-2435-8325 (Dec 31, 2021)

My profile pic used to be Weegee for some time, but I have changed it to Neon Rizumi from Doki Doki Majo Shinpan 2, because the characters in that game are really cute. Like, really, _really _cute.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 31, 2021)

I have mine just because Mutio are freaking adorable!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 31, 2021)

I have mine because:


JuanMena said:


> I kind of like Skulls


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 31, 2021)

blame x65943


----------



## rantex92 (Dec 31, 2021)

THATS WHY!!!!


----------



## orangy57 (Dec 31, 2021)

i just pulled the first picture i saw in my reaction images folder, it's been at least five years now so i'd lose brand recognition if i ever changed it


----------



## Ricken (Dec 31, 2021)

The character of Neku Sakuraba gave me someone to relate to during a dark time in my life; I keep the profile picture for what it means to me.


----------



## kaiserkun (Dec 31, 2021)

I would probably be banned for having T H A T FAN C O M I C as the pfp, but it makes me laugh and I can't help but think of it when I look at tails. Also I'm an angry chainsmoker.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 31, 2021)

kaiserkun said:


> I would probably be banned for having T H A T FAN C O M I C as the pfp, but it makes me laugh and I can't help but think of it when I look at tails. Also I'm an angry chainsmoker.


I bet your house just smells *L O V E L Y*. 
/sarcasm




I chose this picture because Mizore is bae, especially when all powered up.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 31, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I bet your house just smells *L O V E L Y*.
> /sarcasm
> 
> 
> ...


No need to be rude


----------



## Zero2kXp (Dec 31, 2021)

It al depends on how I feel when I set it up the 1st time, then i never change it, too much work


----------



## slimbizzy (Dec 31, 2021)

I dream of perfection. In a flawless world there is peace and tranquility.

Perfection, flawlessness, peace and tranquility. A water droplet hitting another body of water. Not only is water a key component to life all together, but in this picture you see the smooth, organized and _perfect _ripples n' waves. The shade of the blue has a beautiful gradient. I could continue to describe my picture, but I will not - for I have weed to smoke.

Pretty much, my profile is what I wish to achieve.

*I wish to be perfect.*


----------



## Pk11 (Dec 31, 2021)

Mine is basically just an attempt to draw myself because I wanted to try out Colors! (DS homebrew drawing app) and my old avatar felt a bit too impersonal. Also cat ears because why not.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 31, 2021)

CPG said:


> blame x65943


He is easy to blame.


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 31, 2021)

Mine came from a forum I used to visit from the 1990s: mightymuffy quickly became tosse-well, let's not talk about that one, but I also became known as mightymuffin *shrugs* and a part time artist on the same forum drew this up for me.. It's actually a gif (the cape moves) and decidedly low-res, etc, but it's...er....me!


----------



## kaiserkun (Jan 1, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I bet your house just smells *L O V E L Y*.
> /sarcasm
> 
> 
> ...


I don't smoke inside?
and thank you x65943


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 1, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> Mine came from a forum I used to visit from the 1990s: mightymuffy quickly became tosse-well, let's not talk about that one, but I also became known as mightymuffin *shrugs* and a part time artist on the same forum drew this up for me.. It's actually a gif (the cape moves) and decidedly low-res, etc, but it's...er....me!


*Cool*! That's a really interesting story.
Do you keep in contact with any of those old forum members?


----------



## mightymuffy (Jan 1, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> *Cool*! That's a really interesting story.
> Do you keep in contact with any of those old forum members?


Think the place might still be going, but was on life support/full of cretins by the time I left.... yeah the guy that did the avatar for me I still regularly play with on Xbox live, joined up with him on Forza Horizon 5 a week or so back... he comes from Brazil, actually went on holiday to the USA, met a lass, she joined the forum too, and he eventually moved over there with her... Here in the UK a few of us members met up for a couple of seshes (basically a piss up everytime, round the local towns and cities) Still in touch with those guys too.. Good times! And although the avatar has no significance here on the Temp, this is the only forum I visit nowadays, so yeah it has pride of place here instead.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 1, 2022)

<===== Has nothing to hide






oops, I almost posted the full nude one. LoL


----------



## SunsetFelid (Jan 1, 2022)

my pfp is my fursona & I made both the design and my pfp myself :3 Perks of being an artist ehehe


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (Jan 2, 2022)

I just like the look of Warren Zevon's album Excitable Boy. Thought "hey, since I like the album cover so much and can name 3 songs, why not put it as my pfp?"


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jan 18, 2022)

horny


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 20, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> horny


you have the same pfp as my ex.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2022)

Because I am smug catboy


----------



## cluesagi (Jan 20, 2022)

Mine is from a VN called The House in Fata Morgana. I loved the story and the PS4 version lets you view high-resolution scans of all the game's art after finishing it so I figured why not


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jan 20, 2022)

I found it somewhere...i love the retro/80's look and feel 

It's a animated Avatar...but....


----------



## Aerocool (Jan 20, 2022)

I chose my cock as profile picture because he is the biggest and most gorgeous cock in the world


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jan 20, 2022)

Aerocool said:


> I chose my cock as profile picture because he is the biggest and most gorgeous cock in the world


Hmmm...very impressive


----------



## micp_ (Jan 21, 2022)

> I chose my cock as profile picture because he is the biggest and most gorgeous cock in the world



Look at this show-off.

Mine is simply my Xbox avatar. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jan 21, 2022)

Google's blob emoji were adorable. Friend of mine pointed me to this one of a blob with oven mitts holding another blob, like it just came out of the oven like a fresh loaf of bread, and we started making Always Sunny jokes and references with it... So, I figured since I intended this account to be a burner account, I'd just slap any old thing on as my PFP and this was the one I went with.

And now I'm actually relatively invested as a forum member, so... I'm the blob who bakes blobs.


Can I offer anyone a nice blob in this trying time?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 21, 2022)

Lv44ES_Burner said:


> Google's blob emoji were adorable. Friend of mine pointed me to this one of a blob with oven mitts holding another blob, like it just came out of the oven like a fresh loaf of bread, and we started making Always Sunny jokes and references with it... So, I figured since I intended this account to be a burner account, I'd just slap any old thing on as my PFP and this was the one I went with.
> 
> And now I'm actually relatively invested as a forum member, so... I'm the blob who bakes blobs.
> 
> ...




oops. and I thought it was a Pac Man. My Bad


----------



## LostZombie (Jan 25, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> I've recently started to notice that some members here hasn't changed their *Avatar* at all, and I think that's kind of boring.
> That makes me wonder: Are you lazy? Or simply don't care?
> 
> I kind of like Skulls, so... I'm always using a Skull motif in anywhere I have the option to choose a profile picture.
> ...


Often times I feel like a zombie. I feel kind of left out of everything, like I'm just slogging through life at the bare minimum. I have some things I am passionate about, but working at desk jobs all day while trying to get into something I'm truly passionate about, it gets lonely. Feel zombified and distant from lots of things.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 25, 2022)

Text explains why


----------



## AlexMCS (Jan 25, 2022)

I just picked the MC of a not very well known and greatly underrated PS2 game I really like.


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jan 25, 2022)

Because i like Minecraft and i bricked my 3DS :/


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 27, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> I've recently started to notice that some members here hasn't changed their *Avatar* at all, and I think that's kind of boring.
> That makes me wonder: Are you lazy? Or simply don't care?
> 
> I kind of like Skulls, so... I'm always using a Skull motif in anywhere I have the option to choose a profile picture.
> ...


I personally choose Tom Riddle for a couple of reasons.

1) I like the Harry Potter Series

2) He perfectly radiates excellent cringe

I first started using the alias when I signed up for Club Penguin Rewritten, I couldn't choose HarryPotter97 so I choose TomRiddle98 and it's been that way on the internet ever sense.


----------

